# Guardian Uni League Tables



## tar1984 (May 23, 2012)

New ones are out.  Does anybody set much stall by these?  I do but only because I am a snob at heart and am pleased my uni (Glasgow) has finally overtaken Edinburgh, moving up to 14th.  Take that, Edinburgh.

Check out your own uni & subject.

Link if you're interested


----------



## catinthehat (May 24, 2012)

Its horses for courses isn't ? Mine old unis rank at 27, 28 and 91 (Sussex, Huddersfield and Bradford) and most of my students progress into one right at the bottom - because most of them are mature students and cant travel or move far and its the nearest.  Depends on what you want from it, what your interests are, where you can afford to live, where your academic gods and godesses are.  Leeds Met is pretty far down but they have Zygmaunt Bauman, Glasgow has Greg Philo and if I were choosing all over again it would be these things that drew me over any tables.


----------



## tar1984 (May 24, 2012)

catinthehat said:


> Its horses for courses isn't ? Mine old unis rank at 27, 28 and 91 (Sussex, Huddersfield and Bradford) and most of my students progress into one right at the bottom - because most of them are mature students and cant travel or move far and its the nearest. Depends on what you want from it, what your interests are, where you can afford to live, where your academic gods and godesses are. Leeds Met is pretty far down but they have Zygmaunt Bauman, Glasgow has Greg Philo and if I were choosing all over again it would be these things that drew me over any tables.


 
Greg Philo is quality, he gives such entertaining lectures and his work with the media group is excellent.  Have you seen it?  Analysis of media reporting on the Israel/Palestine conflict, wrt bias.

Must say I do love the sociology dept at glasgow, the standard of teaching is so good.  

I didn't know any of this beforehand though and must admit I used league tables to chose my uni.


----------



## catinthehat (May 24, 2012)

I have all of the GMG publications - at home, on my desk at work and two copies of each on our sociology section in the library!  He is a top bloke as they say - he wins my students sociologist of the year award every year.  He came all the way up here to do a slot at one of the conferences I arrange for my students and totally won them all over.  I always set at least one or two of his books on my comp reading list.  Market Killing is excellent.


----------



## tar1984 (May 24, 2012)

I'm not that well versed in them, mainly just some sections of 'more bad news from israel' and a case study on discourse analysis which I had to read for exams, plus what he taught us in lectures. Maybe I'll read a bit more in depth over summer. He is quite funny and shows us videos of his tv work in lectures, like 'this week' with andrew neil when he is saying to fix the financial crisis by taxing the super rich


----------



## madzone (May 24, 2012)

57th for mine. Looks like they've gone down a good few places too. Unsurprisingly.


----------



## stuff_it (May 24, 2012)

27th for where I'm going this year. Had better equipment than some higher up the league though.


----------



## Blagsta (May 24, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> 27th for where I'm going this year. Had better equipment than some higher up the league though.


 
I thought you were going to BCU?


----------



## stuff_it (May 24, 2012)

Blagsta said:


> I thought you were going to BCU?


No, Aston. Only place that will take note of my OU stuff and knock a year off.


----------



## purenarcotic (May 24, 2012)

30 for us.  Dunno where we were before, don't really pay attention to league tables.  But I do know that Aston have been doing better than us for a while.  But with our uni making massive cuts to teaching staff, it's hardly a surprise their results are poorer.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 27, 2012)

catinthehat said:


> Its horses for courses isn't ? Mine old unis rank at 27, 28 and 91 (Sussex, Huddersfield and Bradford)


Huddersfield's looking like 48 from here 

Still, that's one helluva improvement from when I graduated from there - think it was somewhere in the 90s (or above) 

e2a: and Leeds is 37?! Bloody hell. I could've sworn it was something like 8-10th the year I applied there (1997, admittedly).


----------



## tar1984 (May 27, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> 27th for where I'm going this year. Had better equipment than some higher up the league though.


 
Some unis have good reps for certain subjects.  Aston is 10th for electronic engineering, for example.

Abertay uni which is second bottom of the whole list has an excellent reputation for computer game design.


----------



## N_igma (May 27, 2012)

Load of balls. 53 btw.


----------



## wayward bob (May 27, 2012)

we're not even on the list 

don't give a shit about reputation, i'm getting a great education right where i am


----------



## mrs quoad (May 28, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> Some unis have good reps for certain subjects. Aston is 10th for electronic engineering, for example.
> 
> Abertay uni which is second bottom of the whole list has an excellent reputation for computer game design.


Yeah. Huddersfield had an outstanding research reputation for social work (and was meant to be pretty decent for anything vocational, like mental health nursing). But the business school - during my first year there - had something like a 2/3 drop out rate in year 1. And the... pure academic... subjects seemed a bit... flaky?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> New ones are out. Does anybody set much stall by these? I do but only because I am a snob at heart and am pleased my uni (Glasgow) has finally overtaken Edinburgh, moving up to 14th. Take that, Edinburgh.
> 
> Check out your own uni & subject.
> 
> Link if you're interested


 
I bet people at Edinburgh would have known that the saying is "set much *store*..."


----------



## tar1984 (May 28, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I bet people at Edinburgh would have known that the saying is "set much *store*..."


 
I was displaying linguistic fluidity


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 28, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I was displaying linguistic fluidity


 
Something I've no doubt you experience a lot of in Glasgow.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

Seriously? This thread?


----------



## tar1984 (May 28, 2012)

I know it's frightfully elitist, I just thought people might be interested.


----------



## mattie (May 28, 2012)

In a remarkably adept deployment of smoke and mirrors Bath somehow came top of the student satisfaction ratings last year - if I interpreted the huge banners they plastered the campus with correctly.  

I suspect the building of a massive fuck-off new bar probably helped with that.


----------



## butchersapron (May 28, 2012)

tar1984 said:


> I know it's frightfully elitist, I just thought people might be interested.


Of course most people are interested in  frightfully elitist stuff.


----------



## tar1984 (May 28, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Of course most people are interested in frightfully elitist stuff.


 
Well the thread isn't that popular, but some people might be.


----------



## catinthehat (May 28, 2012)

mrs quoad said:


> Huddersfield's looking like 48 from here
> 
> Still, that's one helluva improvement from when I graduated from there - think it was somewhere in the 90s (or above)
> 
> e2a: and Leeds is 37?! Bloody hell. I could've sworn it was something like 8-10th the year I applied there (1997, admittedly).


Clearly I did not study sums.


----------



## mrs quoad (May 28, 2012)

mattie said:


> In a remarkably adept deployment of smoke and mirrors Bath somehow came top of the student satisfaction ratings last year - if I interpreted the huge banners they plastered the campus with correctly.
> 
> I suspect the building of a massive fuck-off new bar probably helped with that.


A couple of years back, Private Eye ran a story about senior lecturers walking into Anglia Ruskin lectures (which was then somewhere towards the bottom of the tables), handing out student feedback forms, and saying 'remember that how you answer these affects the university's ranking; and how the university's ranked will affect how well people rate your degrees!'

e2a: an NUS survey The NSS (?), even.




			
				Varsity :hmm: said:
			
		

> An email sent in the wake of the
> publication of the Sunday Times
> League Table from Vice Chancellor
> Mike Thorne highlights awareness
> ...


 
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&ved=0CGAQFjAF&url=http://www.varsity.co.uk/archive/673.pdf&ei=INHDT7PZO46R0QW2kI27Cg&usg=AFQjCNHsP8TTGQjIbWkcrrXvCz0EzgWS6w&sig2=nAk1fYXUyv97VC3u0wB_nw


----------

